# Fluval Venezia corner Experiences



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

I've recently seen one of these @ LFS. 1/4 cylinder, 46 Gal., integrated hood w/ T5's and supplied canister filter. Has anyone bought one of these kits and what are your experiences?

I have a few concerns:

The integrated lights in the hood only amount to about 1/5 WPG. Can the hood be retrofitted w/ additional lights to bring up the WPG or would I have to make a new hood?

I read a thread on a British forum about these tanks leaking @ the top @ the junction of the tank and the hood. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

bump bump.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I love my 54g quarter cyl tank. Really beautiful - but everything is tricky. lighting, circulation, etc. 

It gives a lot of depth and different angles so the aquascape can really be interesting.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

They sure look interesting but I would also be worried about the specificity of the fixtures and, as previously mentioned, the complications in circulation, heating, and lighting. Leaks and whatnot aside.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

A good quality tank probably won't leak, though. My Aqueon is really well made, and super beautiful. But wow it's hard to light.

I am getting close to having it 'perfect' and it will all be worth it!


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the heads up! Any quick do's or don'ts that you would be willing to share? I'm looking to replace a 29 gallon that is diagonally oriented in a corner of the living room.


----------

